# Lubricate filter o-ring: WD40?



## GillesF (18 Sep 2013)

Hello

Can you use WD40 to lubricate the filter parts? Or is it toxic to fish/bad for the filter parts?
I've used vaseline before but it tends to harden on some parts.

Cheers
Gilles


----------



## arhino (18 Sep 2013)

HI Gilles
I wouldn't use it myself, I would try something like Vaseline/petroleum jelly.


----------



## sa80mark (18 Sep 2013)

I wouldn't risk wd40 myself, ive used vaseline for years although I found out on this forum that its not advised due to it degrading the rubber


----------



## Christian Walker (18 Sep 2013)

Thats a thirder for the vaseline mate.... I would not risk WD40 either.  It even SMELLS bad ! lol


----------



## Henry (18 Sep 2013)

Get some silicone grease from your local plumbing merchant. It's dirt cheap, and is manufactured for the purpose of lubricating rubber seals in drinking water pipes ie. non toxic.


----------



## callmephathead (19 Sep 2013)

Good old Vaseline is what I use and it's always been just fine...leave the O ring in the pot overnight, rub dry with kitchen towel, et voilà!


----------



## John S (19 Sep 2013)

I use this:
FloPlast Silicone Spray 400ml | Screwfix.com


----------



## aliclarke86 (19 Sep 2013)

Plumbers grease works a treat 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Sep 2013)

So does a small drop of washing up liquid, if we're talking about the filter head sealing ring. Vaseline will degrade rubber and latex just like sa80mark says.


----------



## roadmaster (19 Sep 2013)

I use vegetable oil on Q-tip.


----------



## GillesF (19 Sep 2013)

I need to lubricate some moving parts that are hard to reach so a spray would be easier. I'll have a a look at the local DIY shop for a silicon spray.
Thanks all!


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Sep 2013)

GillesF said:


> I need to lubricate some moving parts that are hard to reach so a spray would be easier. I'll have a a look at the local DIY shop for a silicon spray.
> Thanks all!


 

Try this....
Eheim Water Neutral Maintenance Spray | Charterhouse Aquatics


----------



## Henry (19 Sep 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Try this....
> Eheim Water Neutral Maintenance Spray | Charterhouse Aquatics



Almost certainly a repackaging of this: 3-in-1 Oil Pro Silicone Spray Lubricant, 44610


----------



## ian_m (19 Sep 2013)

Silicone Lubricant 250ml - Underground Drainage - Guttering & Drainage -Building Materials - Wickes	 
This is what I used. Used to relubricate the rubber seals in push fit plumbing fixtures.

Normal oil/vaseline/WD40 will attack conventional rubber seals either softening them or hardening and cracking them depending on rubber type.


----------



## Yo-han (19 Sep 2013)

Or get it from a anglershop, they sell silicon for fly fishing.


----------



## GillesF (21 Sep 2013)

I got to oil sprays: silicon oil & mineral oil.

Used the silicon oil on the rubber, working as new now!


----------

